# [Technik-Ratgeber] Tonabnehmer-Test: Die besten Nadeln für Plattenspieler



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Tonabnehmer-Test: Die besten Nadeln für Plattenspieler*

						Der Tonabnehmer ist ein elektroakustischer Wandler. Er wandelt die durch die Plattenrille verursachten mechanischen Schwingungen der Nadel in elektrische Spannung um und produziert so Stereosound. Ohne ihn bleibt der USB- oder Bluetooth-Plattenspieler stumm und alleine die Güte der Nadel entscheidet über die Klangqualität. In unseren Tonabnehmer-Test: Die besten Nadeln für Plattenspieler stellen wir Ihnen 12 empfehlenswerte Modelle aus verschiedenen Preiskategorien vor. Zusätzlich informieren wir darüber, was Sie über die verschiedenen Nadeln der Tonabnehmer und die Digitalisierung alter Schallplatten wissen müssen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Tonabnehmer-Test: Die besten Nadeln für Plattenspieler*


----------

